# Windows IIS Server nur für Intranet freigeben?



## preko (10. September 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte ein *Intranet* aufbauen und habe den *IIS* zur Verfügung. Allerdings möchte ich aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht, dass der Server aus dem Internet erreichbar sein soll, sprich alle Anfragen außerhalb des Intranets sollen geblockt werden.

Hat jemand eine Anleitung/Link für mich, wie das gehen soll und was es zu beachten gilt in diesem speziellen Fall?

Besten Dank im voraus.


Viele Grüße,
preko


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. September 2004)

Du bindest den IIS nicht an * (also Alles), sondern an eine explizite IP aus eurem LAN (vorwiegend aus 10/8 oder 192.168/16).


----------



## preko (2. Oktober 2004)

@ Arne Buchwald:

Danke für den Tipp und Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort.

Beste Grüße,
preko


----------

